# JAVA;BlUEJ



## !"DAVE (3. Dez 2013)

Hi, für mein projekt brauche ich etwas hilfe von euch.
ich möchte eine if-Bedingung mit else zu meinem projekt hinzufügen , die über 25(Grad) die sonne weiterhin anzeigt und unter 25(grad) ein schwarzer balken, rechts oben im ansichtsfeld erscheint und blaue vierecke (kleine als regentropfen;ein paar).könntet ihr mein projekt weiterführen und bearbeiten.
Vielen Dank im vorraus .

Hier mein projekt :


```
public class Haus 
{ 
    private Circle sonne; 
    private Square haus; 
    private Triangle dach;
    
    public Haus() 
    { 
        sonne = new Circle(); 
        haus = new Square(); 
        dach = new Triangle();
         
    } 
    public void makeVisible() 
    { 
        sonne.makeVisible(); 
        haus.makeVisible(); 
        dach.makeVisible();  
       
    } 
    public void bewegenFarbeaendernpositiongroese() 
    { 
        sonne.changeSize(100); 
        sonne.changeColor("yellow"); 
        sonne.moveHorizontal(1); 
        sonne.moveVertical(-40); 
        haus.changeSize(40); 
        haus.changeColor("blue"); 
        haus.moveHorizontal(136); 
        haus.moveVertical(150); 
        dach.changeSize(42, 42); 
        dach.changeColor("red"); 
        dach.moveHorizontal(165); 
        dach.moveVertical(143);  
        
    }
    //if bedingung
    public static void main (String[] args)
    {
     
    }
}
```
 






Lg!"DAVE:toll:


----------



## Gucky (3. Dez 2013)

Außer in der Jobbörse wird sich hier nur extrem schwer jemand finden, der deinen Code für dich schreibt. Du wirst ein Mindestmaß an Eigeninitiative schon zeigen müssen.

Was mir nicht klar ist, ist:
Wo zeichnest du die Elemente?
Warum hat die Klasse Haus eine Variable haus?
Wo bekäme das if die Gradzahl her?


----------



## !"DAVE (4. Dez 2013)

Gucky hat gesagt.:


> Außer in der Jobbörse wird sich hier nur extrem schwer jemand finden, der deinen Code für dich schreibt. Du wirst ein Mindestmaß an Eigeninitiative schon zeigen müssen.
> 
> Was mir nicht klar ist, ist:
> Wo zeichnest du die Elemente?
> ...




```
[HTML][HTML][/HTML][/HTML]
```
Alles kommt zurück , wenn man hilft wird dir geholfen.:toll:


----------



## Gucky (4. Dez 2013)

Aus diesem Ding im Java Code Block werde ich nicht schlau


----------



## !"DAVE (4. Dez 2013)

haha des war schon voll komisch 
aber kannst du mir vllt sagen wers mir vllt schreiben bzw helfen könnte???


----------



## Gucky (4. Dez 2013)

Gegen Geld fast jeder hier im Forum. Auch ich. Aber eine Hilfe geben kann auch fast jeder. Kostenlos.

Ich weiß überhaupt nicht, wo du zeichnest. Zeichnest du auf einem JFrame, einem Frame, hast du ein Applet oder eine lokale Anwendung, benutzt du was ganz schräges?


----------



## !"DAVE (7. Dez 2013)

keien ahnung des zeichnets halt in so nem kästchen:shock:


----------



## Gucky (7. Dez 2013)

Poste doch mal einen Screenshot.


----------



## Ruzmanz (7. Dez 2013)

Du musst im Unterrricht besser aufpassen. Das sind noch die extrem einfachen Aufgaben.


```
public class Haus
    {
        private Circle sonne;
        private Square haus;
        private Triangle dach;
       
        public Haus()
        {
            sonne = new Circle();
            haus = new Square();
            dach = new Triangle();
             
        }
        public void makeVisible()
        {
            sonne.makeVisible();
            haus.makeVisible();
            dach.makeVisible();  
           
        }
        
        public void bewegenFarbeaendernpositiongroese()
        {
            sonne.changeSize(100);
            sonne.changeColor("yellow");
            sonne.moveHorizontal(1);
            sonne.moveVertical(-40);
            haus.changeSize(40);
            haus.changeColor("blue");
            haus.moveHorizontal(136);
            haus.moveVertical(150);
            dach.changeSize(42, 42);
            dach.moveHorizontal(165);
            dach.moveVertical(143);
            dach.changeColor("red");
            // Regen zeichnen
            // Regen positionieren
            // Regen invisible
        }
        
        public void passeWetterAn(int grad) {
            if(grad > 25)
            {
                sonne.makeVisible();
                // Regen invisible
            }
            else
            {
                sonne.makeInvisible();
                // Regen visible
            }
        }
}
```



> Ich weiß überhaupt nicht, wo du zeichnest. Zeichnest du auf einem JFrame, einem Frame, hast du ein Applet oder eine lokale Anwendung, benutzt du was ganz schräges?



Ist ein BlueJ Beispielprojekt für Java-Anfänger.


----------



## Gucky (7. Dez 2013)

@Ruzmanz
Danke. Ich hab noch nie mit BlueJ gearbeitet aber mit sonem Kasten konnte ich eher wenig anfangen.


----------

